# Valley Brew Corks



## masta (Jan 28, 2006)

Today my latest order from George showed up and I was excited to see my personalized corks. 




I look forward to the day I open a bottle of wine made from grapes I grew and one of these corks sealed it perfectly while it aged!












*Edited by: masta *


----------



## pkcook (Jan 28, 2006)

NICE Masta! You're going to need a bigger wine cellar after corking that many bottles



.


----------



## masta (Jan 28, 2006)

Really....I am already wishing I made my cellar bigger!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 28, 2006)

Very exciting! You may need an excavater to dig you a whole new cellar!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 29, 2006)

A newer cellar is definately in order here Masta


----------



## masta (Jan 29, 2006)

No can do since I don't have any room left in the basement.


I got some serious eye rolling from the wife when I told her I was buying some grape vines to grow grapes....


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 29, 2006)

masta said:


> No can do since I don't have any room left in the basement.
> 
> 
> I got some serious eye rolling from the wife when I told her I was buying some grape vines to grow grapes....




Eye rolling from my wife means "Ok..... you win, but Im not going to admit it, besides, I like your wine" I'll bet if you ask her, you'll find thats true............ then you can work on an addition to the house and get out of that cellar all together


----------



## pkcook (Jan 29, 2006)

I get the eye roll too, and my wife doesn't like wine very much at all



. I just do the "man thing" and pretend I didn't see it



. So far I'm still making wine



.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 29, 2006)

Masta....Pretty impressive...green</font> with envy!!!!
What size are your corks????


----------



## masta (Jan 29, 2006)

1000 corks #9 x 1.75"


----------



## earl (Jan 29, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Masta....Pretty impressive...green with envy!!!!
> What size are your corks????







Size does not matter!!!! 


earl


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 29, 2006)

Size does not matter!!!!  


earl[/QUOTE] 


Good One!!!!


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice! Now you have to use those corks in your next batch of wine, and then send everyone here a bottle of that wine so we can, um, examine the corks firsthand.


----------

